# Outgrowing my clothes



## plushkitty (May 26, 2017)

I hope this is the right board for this! Lately I've been weeding out my "skinny" clothes in preparation for moving. I was bored, so I decided to see just how much I hang out of the old clothes and take some pictures for you all!

















Sorry for the image artifacts, my phone is kind of old and battered.


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 26, 2017)

I'm about to go through the same thing. I'll admit to having a lot of clothes for many years and now they're getting tight. It's about time I weed out some pieces.


----------



## Tracii (May 26, 2017)

OMG girl those poor jeans don't stand a chance.LOLOL


----------



## finallyfat (May 26, 2017)

What a fat little kitty!

In the background on the bed, I mean.


----------



## plushkitty (May 26, 2017)

Tracii said:


> OMG girl those poor jeans don't stand a chance.LOLOL



Hahaha, I know, right? I was shocked that I was able to get them up over my thighs and butt, they're several sizes too small. Guess this latest round of weight gain was mostly belly.


----------



## voluptuouslover (May 27, 2017)

Very sexy pics, post...and commentary!


----------



## SSBHM (May 28, 2017)

seems like it's time to let the skinny clothes go. 

hope your move goes smooth. 

remember a couple of milkshakes are always a good fortifying moving snack.


----------



## plushkitty (May 29, 2017)

More too small clothes, and time to measure for new ones...





















You know you got fat when you need a new measuring tape!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 30, 2017)

There's just something exciting about trying on old cloths that are too small


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 30, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> There's just something exciting about trying on old cloths that are too small



Yes. It's the proof that you've gotten bigger. Ladies, do you like seeing men in clothes that are getting tight on them or you prefer looser fit clothes?


----------



## voluptuouslover (May 30, 2017)

I am really liking this thread!

First off it is pretty sexy that you are out growing leggings.....which are always a staple in a gaining women's wardrobe. But growing out of them is that much sexier. Next the tape measure thing....wow.

Getting to the other point ....trying on out grown clothes is always so damn sexy. I love knowing that my wife is out growing her clothes....be it dress slacks, skirts or anything. She does;t like me knowing but it is so cute to see the next size....but it seems to take a lot longer than I would like....and I gladly let her do all the clothes shopping she would like. I have noticed that she buys the designer clothes that seem to run bigger yet have a smaller size to make her think she is always at least a size or two smaller than she actually is.

Even when I was a very young FA and into weight gain.....I remember having my girlfriends try on clothes for me that they had grown out of.....always been very into this.


----------



## plushkitty (May 31, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> Yes. It's the proof that you've gotten bigger. Ladies, do you like seeing men in clothes that are getting tight on them or you prefer looser fit clothes?



Too small clothes are so exciting! I remember those leggings being a bit big, and now I'm afraid I'll pop a seam if I try to get the waistband up over my love handles and belly roll! If I wasn't moving, I might keep some of these. But I don't want to haul any more boxes than I have to.

And yes, I do like seeing fat men in clothes they're outgrowing. Especially when his shirt is riding up on his belly and showing a bit of skin... so enticing.


----------



## Tad (May 31, 2017)

voluptuouslover said:


> ....and I gladly let her do all the clothes shopping she would like. I have noticed that she buys the designer clothes that seem to run bigger yet have a smaller size to make her think she is always at least a size or two smaller than she actually is.



I always like going clothes shopping with my wife. Get to see her try on things that do and don't fit, get to encourage her to take some wardrobe chances, can bring her some stuff to try on that she really is not apt to buy but that I'll at least get to see her try on  :wubu:  

And it doesn't hurt that I can look at some of the much larger sizes and think 'what if?' Also doesn't hurt that the (plus-sized) sales staff generally are really supportive of guys going shopping with their partners, and while it is a bit cheesy to get complimented for doing something that is my pleasure, it still feels good.


----------



## voluptuouslover (May 31, 2017)

Tad said:


> I always like going clothes shopping with my wife. Get to see her try on things that do and don't fit, get to encourage her to take some wardrobe chances, can bring her some stuff to try on that she really is not apt to buy but that I'll at least get to see her try on  :wubu:
> 
> And it doesn't hurt that I can look at some of the much larger sizes and think 'what if?' Also doesn't hurt that the (plus-sized) sales staff generally are really supportive of guys going shopping with their partners, and while it is a bit cheesy to get complimented for doing something that is my pleasure, it still feels good.



 yea i do it quite a bit with my wife also, but after a decent size weight gain she can get a bit frustrated (even though arousing and exciting for me) it puts her in a bad mood when she cant squeeze into some of the things she tries on....and even at times comes out of the dressing room after trying on several pants and dresses and not even showing me. I then ask did you like anything....and she says nothing fits me:eat2::eat2:


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 31, 2017)

Ladies, what part(s) of the men's body are you interested in most if their clothes are looking tight on them?


----------



## SSBHM (May 31, 2017)

Definitely time to get the extended size dear. 

Or, you could do what I did, tape two together! lol

Well, I wanted to know how big I am.


----------



## mistyjones (Sep 21, 2017)

You should go with plus size because too tight clothes cause slow blood circulation.


----------



## HereticFA (Sep 23, 2017)

FA Protip: A quilting tape measure in the U.S. typically goes to 120", just in case.


----------

